# Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead



## Reed77

Has anyone seen this documentary? It's kinda long, if you have netflix it's on instant watch! It's about a guy who is very overweight who loses it by eating about 85% vegetables and 15% fruit! What are your opinions on this? Do you think it will work? I've thought about trying it!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

It will work if you stick to it. Check out the Hallelujah Diet and read some of the testimonials.


----------



## toni48

Gosh I wish I had netflex I would love to watch it.


----------



## Kymus

Speaking as a health coach, I'm not convinced. if you remove processed food, white flour and sugar, then of course you will lose weight and be healthier. Films like this and"Forks Over Knives" fail top make this distinction, and it's a real disservice to those that don't already know better. Such a diet is deficient and even dangerous after a while.


----------



## Reed77

toni48 said:


> Gosh I wish I had netflex I would love to watch it.


You maybe able to find it free on the internet, google the title


----------



## PamB

Will have to check that out. Pam


----------



## wr

Any diet that discounts entire food groups is potentially dangerous.


----------



## shellmar

Hi! This is the first time posting in this forum for me. I did see that film. I really liked it. It's quite inspiring. 

The man went to a Dr. and the Dr. approved the diet and as far as I recall, he had checkups with the Dr.

I think that this type of diet would be beneficial for most people trying to lose weight, and even for those who just want to got through a cleanse for a certain period of time to "re-boot" their system.


----------



## ErinP

What's he doing for proteins and fats?

Both are _vitally_ important!!


----------



## mommathea

ErinP said:


> What's he doing for proteins and fats?
> 
> Both are _vitally_ important!!


That was my though also. Without proteins and fats in your diet BAD the whole body system is going to wack out.

Of course he lost TONS of weight. He wasn't giving his body the fuel it needed.


----------



## Macruadhi

But according to modern prevailing "wisdom", isn't the human body supposed to go into "starvation mode" to prevent him from losing any weight at all.


----------



## JanS

Kymus said:


> Speaking as a health coach, I'm not convinced. if you remove processed food, white flour and sugar, then of course you will lose weight and be healthier. Films like this and"Forks Over Knives" fail top make this distinction, and it's a real disservice to those that don't already know better. Such a diet is deficient and even dangerous after a while.


The distinction between what and what?


----------



## Meconella

ErinP said:


> What's he doing for proteins and fats?
> 
> Both are _vitally_ important!!


There are lots of proteins in vegetables - legumes (beans, tofu), and others with lesser amounts. It all adds up. And for fats there are seeds and nuts (technically vegetable matter) and fruits such as avocado and olives. 

I just watched on pbs a program by Joel Fuhrman and he proposes something similar - eat primarily vegetables and fruits and get lots of micro nutrients. Some of his success stories are impressive. But then all diets have success stories as hooks. My impression is Fuhrman would prefer people to be vegan or vegetarian, but knowns not everyone can. And 85% of a process is better than nothing. 

He has several books out. I just put a hold on one at the library. His program sounds interesting.


----------



## ErinP

> There are lots of proteins in vegetables - legumes (beans, tofu), and others with lesser amounts. It all adds up. And for fats there are seeds and nuts (technically vegetable matter) and fruits such as avocado and olives.


Veggies provide enough protein and fats to keep you _alive_. 
I just don't see where this would be a recommended diet, though.


----------



## Meconella

Vegans eat no animal protein of any sort, but consume only vegetable products and fruits, and many of them are both thin and healthy.

Of course, I would not want to live with that sort of restrictive diet. I would not be happy as any sort vegetarian. 

If animals were not meant to be eaten, they would not be made out of meat.


----------



## ErinP

> Vegans eat no animal protein of any sort, but consume only vegetable products and fruits, and many of them are both thin and healthy.


And _many_ are not. :shrug:


----------



## Speciallady

it sounds good to help lose weight but what happens when the weight is off? will you ever be able to go back to a regular diet or will you be stuck eating just fruits and veggies the rest of your life?


----------



## Chuck

I just completed a seven-day juice fast like the one the guy in the documentary did. I didn't do it for weight loss, (though I did lose 8 pounds) but did it as a "flush" because I just returned from a two-week vacation where I ate everything in sight. I missed the protein at levels I'm used to, and got tired eventually of drinking juice, but overall it wasn't that bad. Definitely cleaned things out.

I went and had my blood tested on thursday just to see what it had done to my serum levels. Interested to see that.

At the moment, I would not want to do this for a longer period, but if I was 40+ pounds overweight, I would. The guy in the video who was 430 pounds when he started the juice fast probably saved his own life by doing it. 

I see this as a great alternative for people considering lap band surgery or something like that - if you have the surgery you have to modify your diet anyway, so why not just modify the diet and forget the surgery?


----------



## doodlemom

Meconella said:


> Vegans eat no animal protein of any sort, but consume only vegetable products and fruits, and many of them are both thin and healthy.
> 
> Of course, I would not want to live with that sort of restrictive diet. I would not be happy as any sort vegetarian.
> 
> If animals were not meant to be eaten, they would not be made out of meat.


I'm adding that to my list of favorite quotes. It ranks up there with "I love vegetarians......with lots of ketchup."


----------



## aunt fannie

I have lost 500 pounds! (((( over a course of 40 years that is )))))

Once, I did it but eating anything I wanted....but only eating 1/2 of it... Ice cream cone, 2 bites of the ice cream & the bottom of the come ( one bite) rest went in the trash! PB&J sandwich, 1/2 in the trash.... and I walked 1 mile 4 times a week. I KNOW this was wasting food but it's better in the trash than on my hips!

On April 1st, 2010... I weened myself off prescription drugs...took me 4 months. Then I again only ate or drank 1/2..... in 5 months, I lost 65 lbs. ((( have gained 15 back ))))

After the holidays, I will do it again..... here is the problem, KEEPING IT OFF. Losing weight is easy.......keeping it off is another story.

I think by my method, I still get some of all the food groups, just in moderation.


----------



## suzfromWi

Thats the Dolly Parton diet...hahaha Im afraid if I tried eating just a bite of everything...I would be eating constantly!


----------



## plowjockey

ErinP said:


> Veggies provide enough protein and fats to keep you _alive_.
> I just don't see where this would be a recommended diet, though.


When one is 100 lbs over weight, the body is a great source for all the fats one needs.


----------



## plowjockey

I watched the trailer only, as I don't have Netflix. 

Inspiring but it's bascially weight loss 101.

Eat a whole lot less, of prefrrably only healthy foods and excerise a lot more.

This was the key to his weight loss, IMO. If he would have consumed small protions of low/non fat foods, verses "juicing" , the results would have probably been similar.

There is no other way, other than liposuction.


----------



## plowjockey

Speciallady said:


> it sounds good to help lose weight but what happens when the weight is off? will you ever be able to go back to a regular diet or will you be stuck eating just fruits and veggies the rest of your life?


If he goes back to his "normal" diet and no excercise, the weight will return.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

wr said:


> Any diet that discounts entire food groups is potentially dangerous.


Remember Steve Jobs and his crazy diets? Think seriously about this...


----------



## Guest

toni48 said:


> Gosh I wish I had netflex I would love to watch it.


Watch it for free here: http://www.zimbio.com/watch/bz6SYWTvgR3/Fat+Sick+Nearly+Dead/Fat,+Sick+Nearly+Dead

Just about anything you want to watch, you can find for free somewhere. One way to find movies/TV shows/documentaries is to search the titles at Google videos: http://www.google.com/videohp?hl=en


----------



## whodunit

I've lost three pounds in a week doing nothing but drinking a veggie/fruit smoothie for breakfast, eating a light "lunch" (I work swings so it's about 4:30 pm) and then a can of soup for dinner.

I tried watching the movie but apparently was not in the mood for it or it was really boring.


----------



## acde

watched it and loved it, lots more nutrition than they were getting.I juice breakfast 5 days a week where I skipped previously.


----------



## elliemaeg

I did a vegetable diet for 3 months one time and within 6 weeks I had lost 20 lbs and 2 or 3 weeks later I had lost 30 which was my goal. After the first 6 weeks I started having baked chicken on the weekend and very little veggies. It worked very well except my hair started falling out and got thin. Skinny me and skinny hair. lol


----------



## ErinP

> It worked very well except my hair started falling out and got thin.


Because veggies only provide enough protein and fats to keep you _alive_. 
Not to keep your hair (nails, skin, etc.) healthy.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Once when told told I looked great, I said, "I feel so much better after losing 200#s." A lady right behind me asked me how I did it. "I divorced him..." All true, the divorce part, that is, and that is how much he weighed.

On diet, I agree with ErinP completely! There is no substitute for a healthy well balanced diet and regular exercise. 

It is very effective to simply stop eating sugar, drop all pop & alcohol, drop the empty carbs, increase your eating to 6 times/day, get more exercise, even if it is walking fast, elliptical, whatever, and drink plenty of water. It isn't easy, but it is simple.


----------



## TxGypsy

A balanced vegetarian diet provides everything your body needs. To just stop eating meat isn't enough though it does technically make you a vegetarian. I eat plenty of coconut oil, nuts and avacados for fats. There are plenty of plant based foods that provide protein. Many vegetarians take spirulina if they feel they need more protein. The average western diet has way too much protein and way too little in the way of fiber and nutrients.

I have been eating a properly balanced vegetarian diet for 3 months now and have lost 45 pounds during that time. I do not eat dairy, but do eat some eggs. I feel great, have lots of energy and my health has improved tremendously. I no longer have the aches and pains, especially joint pain, that I used to. My blood sugar is perfect and I'm looking forward to my next cholesterol check.

One of the keys to eating properly is to eat a percentage of your fruits and veggies raw. Absolutely love my vitamix for this! I have a juicer too that gets used a lot. 

I really prefer this diet over my old way of eating and foresee no difficulty in staying with this for the rest of my life.

A really good book is 'The China Study'.....very scientifically based and logically presented.


----------



## ErinP

> A really good book is 'The China Study'.....very scientifically based and logically presented.


That is, until you read the rebuttals, and realize it's _not_.


----------



## accentphotonc

I did the juicing like the movie for 21 days and I lost 30 pounds. I slept better, got rid of some mid back ache that felt like a type of fibromyalgia and then I took a break in November, December and January. I plan on doing it again as I want to reduce my blood pressure, cholesterol and push the thought of diabetes and cancer away. 

One good point of a few health shows that I saw showed how dissimilar the human teeth are when compared to a meat eating animal. It showed how they are the shredders and swallowers where we tend to cut and chew. Also, meat eating animals were shown to have short digestive tracts compared to our longer digestive tracks which showed that we break food down slower and the meat eaters pass raw meats thru before it putrefies in the gut. Now please don't flame me on this but think of it with an open mind.

One of the better movies to support this healthier life style is the movie The Gerson Therapy which shows on Netflix at this moment. Dr. Gerson came up with the cure for most cancers and other ailments a long time ago and even the ways to cleanse the toxic metals from the liver but he like others was put down and silenced because what he taught was not profitable but actually working. There is no money to be made in the medical industry with healthy people.

The US will not allow Gerson Therapy clinics to be opened so they are in other countries with amazing success stories. Also, the Japanese doctors are using the therapy over chemo and radiation with about a 75% success rate. Fortunately for us, the Japanese are documenting this and doing the lab work as they go along so maybe one day alternative and proven homeopathic treatments may be more revered than before.

My wife is from Lima, Peru. She comes from a good family with some doctor connections. I went down there for kidney stones, cholesterol medicine and overall health checkups. What I loved about the doctors there is they talk about your mental well being first, offer natural local remedies first and then prescribe medicine last. 

My Urologist is a funny guy. He comes into his office with a cigarette and says to have a drink every once in a while, laugh a lot and enjoy your family.
The drinking part is because beer is helpful for passing kidney stones. My nickname for him is "the laughing doctor". He is old and full of life.

Now back to the juicing. If we could get our bodies to lean alkaline then we have a chance of defeating disease, diabetes, aches and pains. The sad part is that what we as US citizens enjoy the most is what hurts us the most. 

I plan on ordering some pH test strips soon and I will try to drop my pH down. So by cutting the white products out (refined sugar, processed flour, starch, sodas, milk, cheese, coffee and more) we can start healing faster. 

Juicing is not easy with a family full of kids but sometimes you need to take the moment to focus on you because you are needed by others. My family depends on me and I need to be the rock for them. Always there and not taxing them with my own health issues.

I would love to get a small group on the forum together to try to support each other with our improved health trials. If anyone is serious about this then show your support here and PM me. I am willing to try harder but I would enjoy some camaraderie. 

I highly recommend watching "Forks over Knives", "Fat Sick & Nearly Dead" and "The Gerson Therapy". There is another one that is a real sleeper but the information is fantastic if you can survive the panel of specialist. Its called "Reversing Diabetes". Also, take a look at the new food pyramid designed by Dr. Furhman. His pyramid is the only one that I have seen that makes sense and is realistic. His is not based on lobbying food consortiums but on good and bad nutritional facts. 

I forgot to mention that my doctor was not sure about the diet but the results are shocking him and he cannot find anything wrong with what I am doing. Wether I hear from you or not ... good luck in your health and listen to those whose health is not good as they will probably tell you that if they could change something and do it over again they probably would.


----------



## TxGypsy

ErinP said:


> That is, until you read the rebuttals, and realize it's _not_.


Some reference links would be helpful. I'm sure that as many toes as he stepped on in the book, that there are going to be some critics.

I went back and reread all of your responses on the thread and you seem to be extremely opposed to vegetarianism. I have a hard time understanding this. We all have different needs and tolerances. If vegetarianism works for someone that's great. If it doesn't then they need to keep looking. Striving for better health is always a good thing.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Kymus said:


> Speaking as a Health Coach, I'm not convinced. if you remove processed food, white flour and sugar, then of course you will lose weight and be healthier. Films like this and"Forks Over Knives" fail top make this distinction, and it's a real disservice to those that don't already know better. *Such a diet is deficient and even dangerous after a while*.


You know what you are talking about & I am glad you posted on this thread!

The human body goes through weight loss then hits a plateau if the individual isn't properly losing weight. The only proper way to do it? See Kymus Post, read what ErinP has written & what I have written. 

Human beings are Ominovores. DH has zero health issues and the man is tough, strong, still can lift hundreds of pounds at 56 years of age. He has worked hard his entire life, eaten a lot of meat protein, loves his veggies, some fruits, and also does his cardio regularly by riding his bicycle, speed walking, etc... (Machinist/Welder who lifts steel...). He also gets sick maybe once every 10 years, no joke!

I get much weaker, if I don't eat enough meat...hmmm, wonder why that is? Muscles require PROTEIN. There are nutrients you get in meat you cannot get on a fruit/veggie diet. Otherwise you'd be eating more than just lots of eggs...


----------



## Jokarva

I saw the documentary, very interesting but I just don't think I could do a juice fast for any length of time...I just like to eat too much!

As far as getting adequate nutrients from a vegetarian diet, I've been vegetarian for over 30 years (I do eat eggs). My health is good, hair and nails are good (too good, both grow way too fast for me to keep up with) , and I've so far avoided the type 2 diabetes both my parents had by my age. 

I would love to lose about 15 pounds though...cause the consequence of being a lazy vegetarian is a diet too high in carbs. Need to be better about that.

Different strokes...what works for me might not for others. But when I look around me at the largely obese population here in the rural area we've moved to...I'd doubt many of them are vegetarian.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Jokarva said:


> I saw the documentary, very interesting but I just don't think I could do a juice fast for any length of time...I just like to eat too much!
> 
> As far as getting adequate nutrients from a vegetarian diet, I've been vegetarian for over 30 years (I do eat eggs). My health is good, hair and nails are good (too good, both grow way too fast for me to keep up with) , and I've so far avoided the type 2 diabetes both my parents had by my age.
> 
> I would love to lose about 15 pounds though...cause the consequence of being a lazy vegetarian is a diet too high in carbs. Need to be better about that.
> 
> Different strokes...what works for me might not for others. But when I look around me at the largely obese population here in the rural area we've moved to...*I'd doubt many of them are vegetarian*.


I am happy to hear you are doing fine as a Vegetarian. The eggs fertile, or not? If you are advocating being a Vegetarian, claiming you are healthy, but only 15#s overweight...could you share with others what you do about protein, how about supplements, vitamins, etc...

I had to laugh when I saw your last paragraph. I am 5'5.5" and am 124#s, fairly fit, ramping up my workouts, and have great upper body strength. No one believes my age, which is 48 (last Dr. Score was a 95, more fit than 94% of women my age). I am certainly not overweight and everyone I know who eat like me? Drum roll, please---NOT overweight, either. I am only posting that as you were talking about those of us eating like Omnivores, which all human beings are, are mostly obese. You are NOT referring to those of us who are eating properly, balancing our carb loads, meat protein, eating a wide variety of foods, too (including exercising). So, if you aren't a Vegetarian, you are FAT? :umno:

This week, I prepared Crab Chowder, Roast Beef, Steak, Chicken, Sausage, Bacon, and Eggs as my protein. I don't eat sugar, limit my carbs, eat more complex carbs, lots of veggies, 2 fruits per day, and plenty of meat. 

Everyone I know who struggle with obesity, either eats too much sugar, are drinkers, eat too many carbs, and get too little exercise OR health issues are the cause (they cannot get the exercise they need...i.e. confined to a wheelchair, heart condition, walk with a cane...) I know a gal flat addicted to pizza, doesn't exercise, hardly eats any vegetables, some fruit, and is very unhealthy becoming morbidly obese.

As for Vegetarians, I have never met one, man or woman, who is above average in strength (some are below). Hey, but they may be out there. DH got a 99% from his Dr. That means he is more fit than 98% of men his age. I already posted what he ate, and he eats more than twice as much meat as I do. He is much stronger than average for his size and his age. His son, a meat eater, benched 460#s in High School, and that record has never been beaten. I highly doubt a Vegetarian will... Sorry, but that is my opinion. I have a nephew who became a Vegetarian over a year ago, and he isn't nearly as healthy as his brother, who isn't. No matter what he is given for supplements, he is not as strong, although older than his brother. Prior to switching his diet, this boy was stronger than his brother. I believe there is a connection! He also gets sick more often, although he didn't use to. All I know is what I have seen in my lifetime. Take 86 yr old Larry the Logger, healthy as can be, still taking down trees, building with lumber he mills, and running circles around everyone else I know that age. He is an Omnivore, but eats good organic fruits/veggies, doesn't drink, and works every day. Larry is also a very strong man! He has quite a grip, huge hands, too. 

Please forgive me if you think I am being unkind in any way. What I have written is to prove a point, much like you did. I happen to be an Omnivore who is NOT morbidly obese by a long shot. There are plenty of us out there. Some of us have put on weight, lost it (I did once, lost it and kept it off now for almost 5 years). It was only 20#s.


----------



## Jokarva

lorichristie said:


> Please forgive me if you think I am being unkind in any way. What I have written is to prove a point, much like you did. I happen to be an Omnivore who is NOT morbidly obese by a long shot. There are plenty of us out there. Some of us have put on weight, lost it (I did once, lost it and kept it off now for almost 5 years). It was only 20#s.



Not at all, you're writing from your experience so I just wanted to share mine. 

And I'm certainly not saying all omnivores are obese! The folks I'm seeing locally are omnivores in the sense that they do eat *everything*...in mass quantities it looks like. I think if you pay attention to your diet and care a whit about nutrition you'll be healthier than the average American. After all, you could eat only fritos and twinkies and still be technically a vegetarian...just not a healthy one.

I do eat plenty of beans, grains, greens, some soy products, eggs (non fertile, but organic free range...local when available), not nearly as much fruit as I should, and the occasional junk food. Take calcium twice a day, iron, B, D3, Spirulina, and some I'm sure I'm forgetting. Like I mentioned, both my average weight parents developed type 2 diabetes in their 50s...I'm good so far and trying very hard to stay that way.

I became a vegetarian in 1980 after deciding I wouldn't participate in the factory farming of animals any longer, it had nothing really to do with healthy eating. I paid little attention to nutrition so my eating habits for years were really awful, loads of carbs...which led to a weight problem. As I got older I realized it wasn't enough to just not eat meat, I needed to pay attention to nutrition too. So I have for the past decade or so...and my health is good. But I'll probably still struggle with that 15 pounds till the day I die...oh well.

And I'm definitely not strong, never have been even as a kid. My DH (who isn't vegetarian, but eats little meat simply because I'm the cook) is very strong...runs, lifts, etc. And he's managed to avoid the heart disease that put his dad thru two bypasses by the time he was 65. 

Different strokes like I said...it works for us!


----------



## ErinP

TxMex said:


> I went back and reread all of your responses on the thread and you seem to be extremely opposed to vegetarianism. I have a hard time understanding this.


I am indeed. 
Human beings are _omnivores_. We were never intended to be vegetarian, anymore than we were intended to live on meat only. 

If you _want_ to be vegetarian, that's fine. For that matter, if you want to live on Twinkies, that's fine too. Just don't let anyone convince you that it's as it _should_ be. It's not. This is basic biology. :shrug:


----------



## TxGypsy

ErinP said:


> I am indeed.
> Human beings are _omnivores_. We were never intended to be vegetarian, anymore than we were intended to live on meat only.
> 
> If you _want_ to be vegetarian, that's fine. For that matter, if you want to live on Twinkies, that's fine too. Just don't let anyone convince you that it's as it _should_ be. It's not. This is basic biology. :shrug:


OK...I can agree with you to a point. The thing to keep in mind is that the meat that is consumed now is nothing like the meat that was eaten even 100 years ago. Also, humans have never consumed meat in anything approaching the quantities eaten in a western diet now. If we were eating meat that was wild harvested or grass fed and only eating it once or twice a week everything would be fine.....which would be closer to what is 'natural'.

Another thing to think about is, it doesn't matter if you are a carnivore, omnivore, vegetarian or cannibal....if you aren't eating good nutritious food of a wide variety and paying attention to nutrition, you won't enjoy optimal health.

As for the argument of vegetarians being 'weak'...I'm sure some are, just as there are many omnivores that are weak. This has not been my experience. I am certainly not weak and I know a fellow that is of short stature that has been a vegetarian for a couple of decades now that is amazingly strong. I would assume the vegetarians that are wimpy do not pay sufficient attention to their nutritional needs....just as their omnivore counterparts do not. 

Check out the protein stats of some of these foods! Per cup: Spinach 7 calories and 1 gram protein(I use multiple cups in green smoothies), many greens are similar, sunflower seeds 33 grams protein, hemp seed 59 grams!, chia seed 29 grams, pumpkin seed 34 grams, sesame seeds 30 grams, almonds 29 grams, brazil nuts 21 grams, cashews 24 grams, walnuts 18 grams

I think we can all agree that all of us need to incorporate more green and brightly colored fruits and vegetables into our diets and more nuts and seeds. Surely we can agree on that!


----------



## Guest

TxMex said:


> Also, humans have never consumed meat in anything approaching the quantities eaten in a western diet now.


Except maybe the Eskimos.


----------



## ErinP

And any other aboriginal peoples who were either in cold climates or were nomadic. (Which is a *large* portion of man's history lol)

The Lakota (sioux), for example, were most assuredly not eating meat "once or twice a week." Interestingly, once they cut meat consumption and increased grains, diabetes rates skyrocketed... (and that was even before white flour or the ready, accessibility of sugar!)


----------



## ChristieAcres

Another example are the Inuits, in Alaska, many current on almost fully a meat diet, much of it raw (see link to find out what else). Those who are ignoral to meat's value, feel free to google what it contains raw, which is destroyed when it is fully cooked. Here is a link about the Inuits, who are VERY HEALTHY! They didnt' even need Dentists. That is, until they start eating sugar and the garbage in much of US's average diet. To read about the Inuit diet:

http://www.dietsinreview.com/diets/the-inuit-diet/

There are quite a number of different peoples, who ate a largely MEAT diet, and that includes hundreds of years, not just 100. My ancestors were FARMERS, who ate a mostly MEAT diet, and their longevity, drum roll please, 90s, most of them. We did have one, who was born 1800 and died 1900, yes a happy big time MEAT EATER! Now, diets 100 years ago, strictly depend what part of the this Country is being referred to, and just google away what all American Indians ate (we had one marry into our family a few generations back, you'd never know I was part Indian from my appearance, but more of that geneology can be seen in a few of my siblings). When cultures combine, diversity can result. That is what happened in my family. I eat Clams, Oysters, Mussells, Crab, Lingcod, Salmon, Rockfish, and even more seafood variety (5 minutes from the saltwater- Hood Canal). In addition, we eat Beef, Chicken, Turkey, and Pork (all local meat). We garden organically, growing enough fruits and vegetables to provide for us all year around (over 3,000 sq ft in raised beds, some in-ground, French Intensive, and other methods included). We have 22 fruit trees, 15 Blueberries, 20 ft double row of Raspberries, 2 mature Grapevines, Kiwivines (due to bear this year), hundreds of Strawberries, including June Bearing, Everbearing, and Alpine Strawberries. We also grow quite a few Herbs, and our garden variety is happy & wide! I think DH & I eat better than our ancestors 100 years ago


----------



## summerdaze

I watched this movie free on Hulu just the other night and was very inspired by it!
The 2 men in the film that did this juice diet/cleanse were VERY overweight. One was 309 and the other was 429 lbs. They both also had the same disease and were taking lots of medications for it. They both worked with a Doctor the entire time, and had blood drawn and tested on a regular basis. Their cholesterol, sugar levels etc, all steadly came down. They said they felt so much better all the way through it, more energy, etc.
The guy that was 309 did it for 60 days, and I think the other guy did too. They both walked for their excersize and swam. 

The first guy is still walking regularly, and eats a healthy diet of mostly fruits and veggies, but I don't think he is totaly vegetarian. He does a 10 day cleanse now once every 90 days. Not sure about the second guy. He had lost a ton of weight though and was looking pretty healthy. 
At 300-400 lbs, I think that drastic unhealthy weights call for drastic measures. 

The green juice they were drinking has 7-8 grams of protein per glassfull, and you're drinking it many times a day, up to a gallon is fine. The idea is NOT to starve, so if you're hungry, it's fine to have another glass. You can't drink TOO much of it. They didn't have any fats that I know of, but they were fine without it I guess for at least 60 days.

I was so inspired by them that I decided to do it too. I have a couple of medical issues that I'm hoping a better diet will eliminate over time. Today is Day 1 for me of my juice diet/cleanse! 
This is not cheap to do, but it IS winter, so veggies are a lot more $$. So far I'm a little hungry, but nothing overwhelming. I am doing the exact same juice diet that they did. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## accentphotonc

Starting my just fast this Feb 1 ... wish me luck. Trying to change the eating lifestyle. The wife seems to be onboard as well ... we'll see.

Also, There is a new movie produced by Forks over Knives called "The Engine 2 Diet". Its the fireman from the previous movie helping two families take a closer look at whats in their kitchen plus they cook about five meals. That vegetarian lasagna looks mmm mmm good!

http://www.forksoverknives.com/fork...-producing-new-video-featuring-rip-esselstyn/

Still looking for anyone wanting to do the juice diet as a support or competition partner ... its easier when you have accountability...


----------



## accentphotonc

Funny thought about this diet lifestyle ... everyone seems to feel we need meat protein but as I recall... horses, cows, apes and chimpanzees seem to lean a little on the vegetarian side and I never met a horse that I could output. Also, are we not supposed to be related to the chimpanzee?


----------



## Reed77

accentphotonc said:


> Funny thought about this diet lifestyle ... everyone seems to feel we need meat protein but as I recall... horses, cows, apes and chimpanzees seem to lean a little on the vegetarian side and I never met a horse that I could output. Also, are we not supposed to be related to the chimpanzee?


I don't know about gorillas but chimpanzee's eat meat too (didn't know if you knew)


----------



## Guest

Reed77 said:


> I don't know about gorillas but chimpanzee's eat meat too (didn't know if you knew)


Gorillas do not eat meat. They have a MUCH longer and more complicated digestive tract than humans to accomodate the all plant-matter diet.

About 9% of a chimpanzee's diet is meat. They catch small animals and raid bird nests.


----------



## ErinP

And I'm completely missing how horses and cows even enter the conversation. 
They're both herbivores. Not omnivores...


----------



## froggerlove

wr said:


> Any diet that discounts entire food groups is potentially dangerous.


More food intake is better, however you need to eat the right stuff.


----------

